# BIG MOOSE



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

MOOSE PICTURE TAKEN IN MCADAM NB


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Gotta love photoshop! _(O)_


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Gotta love photoshop! _(O)_


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like they grow small trees there :wink:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think it's a photoshop job. Notice the single lane road which is about the right proportion. I think the trees are stunted or immature - high elevation or an old burn.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That's an ATV trail with little trees. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Trust me...it's photoshop. It's called cut and paste. You can cut out part of a picture (the moose) and put it in another picture (the road).


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm sorry but it's not a "cut and paste" job. "cutting and pasting" is much harder to do than you think. To make it look believable you really have to do a lot to make sure the lighting matches as well as the highlights/shadows - especially around the edges.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's freakin' huge!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Didn't you guys hear about that elephant-moose species they recently discovered up in Canada? :wink:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> Trust me...it's photoshop. It's called cut and paste. You can cut out part of a picture (the moose) and put it in another picture (the road).


Ahhh your taken all the fun out of the picture. Mutaded moose it could happen :lol: That big boy could fill the freezer and your friends freezer and your neighbors freezer and your neighbors friends freezer and............


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

it's all perspective. obviously thats a big moose where ever you are, but.....and don't get mad. Utah has very small moose. there are 3 subspecies (in north america, there is a european) listed in order from smallest to biggest. 

SHIRAS (wyoming) in utah colorado idaho wyoming etc. western mountains
CANADIAN in well canada minnesota over to maine 
YUKON way up there in alaska and yukon area

I've seen a lot of big moose, not quite that big but big none the less. the moose around here while still large animals, I could still touch their shoulders if standing next to them. mature moose back home not so much. I have never seen yukon personally, but from what I hear and the pics I've seen, they are animals of legend.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess I dont see what everyone else is referring to. I dont find the size of this moose in comparison to the surroundings that odd. It looks like a big animal, but I agree that this is NOT a photoshop job. The lighting and everything else in the shot is just too well done and matched to be a cut and paste.

Neat pic.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

The clincher of why I think it very well may be a truthful shot. Look at the light cutting thorugh the trees behind the moose and hitting it on his hindquaters. Then look at the small tree to his right and it is lit consistently with it. Also to have an animal turning away from you like that and effectly mask and layer him in is quite a feat considering how busy the background is. Also the blown highlights and haze above the anters are consistent down around the antlers and the grain in the photo is consistent across the shot.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If it's real, where are the huge shadows that should be cast towards the photog on the road? Just look at the direction the sunlight is coming from. The correct shadows are not present.


----------

